# BUNN Coffee filters



## mikeinkaty (Apr 14, 2013)

I only process silver and I have NEVER had any problem whatsoever with using coffee filters! That is until a couple of weeks ago when I bought some larger BUNN filters. They filter well but are not very tough. They seem to want to disolve or get structurally very weak around AgNO3. I have quit using them for slime bags and with the Buchner funnel when I might want to stir the stuff being filtered. I notice they tear quite easily when wet. Never had that problem or any problems with the #2 size filters that I normally purchase at Safeway. One filter per anode (plus a small zip tie) is all that's needed for slime bags in my electrolysis cell (Moebius type). The only time I have gotten bleed-thru is the two times I used muslin cloth bags.

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 15, 2013)

I have recently discovered that not all Bunn filters are alike. I bought some 18" ones, for filtering liqueurs, a few months ago that were thicker, spongier, and weaker. I didn't care much for them. More recently, on a consulting job, I ordered some 24" ones that were thinner and stronger, more like the smaller ones from the grocery store. They stood up to everything I tried - nitric acid, aqua regia, etc. They were very retentive on about anything. I'll try to get the model number of those and will post it.


----------



## grance (Apr 15, 2013)

I use GFS fryer oil filters there thick and hard to punchure unless your trying to. the are cone shaped and fit nicely in to funnels also the ones I use are rated upto 500 degrees F not that I would ever filter any thing that hot


----------

